# Cabinet Mounts



## EMT B (Sep 25, 2013)

anyone know where i can get this mounted into the back of my car? It would be good so that i can transport without an ambulance. Its ok though cause Im an EMT and its only for personal use.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 25, 2013)

The roof should have plenty of space. Then your patient can get a breeze, too. Patients love breezes.


----------



## EMT B (Sep 25, 2013)

but then where do i put my lights and sirens? btw i have a prius. also can i get a federal q?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Y7LDlipCmhM


----------



## technocardy (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't forget:


A full light bar with take downs
Dash mounted LEDs
LEDs in the head lights
LEDs in the grill
LEDs in the side view mirrors
LEDs in the passenger windows (gotta clear the intersection, ya know)
LEDs in the tail lights
Full LED traffic advisor/light bar
Reflective tape on your mud flaps, or bumper


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 25, 2013)

I think my video was directed at the wrong person :blink:


----------



## Household6 (Sep 25, 2013)

It may be a good idea to invest in a bumper guard, so that when your patients are running in terror from you, you can just give them a love-tap with your Prius to knock them down and provide care.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2013)

EMT B said:


> but then where do i put my lights and sirens? btw i have a prius. also can i get a federal q?



With a little more work.... you would be a top contender in the hybrid class.


----------



## EMT B (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys!


----------

